# Clutch for Turbo FWD SR20



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

All,

Jody (1fastser) asked me about what clutch setup I was running through a PM but I thought it would be better answered in the public forum so here it is:

I have a Clutchnet clutch. I have a 2000lb pressure plate (although they now offer 2200lb) and a sprung heavy duty disk (6 springs) with high performance organic material against the flywheel and segmented fibertuff against the pressure plate.

This clutch has held 392whp on the dyno and one pass on the strip (broke 3rd gear on first run  )

Aaron Labeau has this setup as well in his high 300whp car and has put it through a few drag launches on slicks as well. If you are just going to drag race your car this may not be the clutch for you but other than that it is the best street-strip clutch I have found.

It is very streetable with pretty much no chatter and an easy engagement. It's easier on your tranny. And much easier to deal with on a daily basis.

Good luck Jody!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Clutch Specialties Hyper 6 Puck, by far one of the best clutch manufacturers, I won't use anyone but Brian at Clutch Specialties. www.clutchspecialties.com


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Ryan, when you broke third, were you experiencing wheel hop? Or was it just raw power?  

Thanks for the info...Jody


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I think the tranny was just tired. It had many many hard miles on it and over 2 years of abuse. I put it in third, let the clutch out, put my foot in the gas and as soon as the power came on 3rd broke and popcorn machine for me .

I still ran a 16.1 with only 1st and 2nd and coasting the rest of the way LOL.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

ACT 6puck unsprung hub has not failed us Arizona Turbo SE-R's and we have run in the 10's, 11's, and 12's with no problems.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

What tranny prep AZ?

I've welded the case, cryo'd the gears and input/output shafts, and installed a Quaife. Roasting third is the only thing that concerns me...I hope that's all!

I've heard wheel hop is the main killer of trannys.

laterz...Jody


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

just welded cases. No internal stuff. We use shockproof gear oils. The bushing for teh control arms killed a lot of wheel hop as well as the large sidewall slicks. I would never thing about drag racing without at least a 24" slick.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, it's not running yet, but I was planning on the NEO pink molasses or Redline shockproof. Did I mix those up?

Every bushing has been replaced with ES bushings.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is the Clutch Net Fiber/Kevlar disc that Ryan B. was talking about:
http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/clutnetfibsp.html

Ryan N. is right, us AZ boys have really no problems with our trannies, even with the ACT 6 pucks. I have used the Royal Purple 85w140 tranny fluid for a couple of years now without any problems.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Would the HD pressure plate combined with the ACT 6-puck hold 450 HP? I expect to be in the low 400HP range and I already have an ACT HD and SS disc from my previous setup.

I talked with Clutchnet about the fiber/kevlar disc in conjunction with the ACT HD pressure plate and they said, "Fiber disc will work, but you'd need to cut certain thickness from the ring
of the pressure plate."

Any info on this? Doesn't sound good.

Jody


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

not trying to hijack the thread but... are all you guys running stock axles???? im building a BBDET with either an incon bb37, t3/t04e or HKSgt3037, and the toughness of the axles is my main concern at this point. if i need aftermarket axles... where do i go?you guys are the people ive been looking for all this time? thanks and sorry for the topic change


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

You should be more worried about 3rd gear.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

I have run nothing but stock axles. No problems yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

i bought the drive shaft shop st 3 axles/hubs for use w/ my Incon, but that was because i've had axle troubles w/ just my T25


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

*Back to clutches...*



1fastser said:


> *Would the HD pressure plate combined with the ACT 6-puck hold 450 HP? I expect to be in the low 400HP range and I already have an ACT HD and SS disc from my previous setup.
> 
> I talked with Clutchnet about the fiber/kevlar disc in conjunction with the ACT HD pressure plate and they said, "Fiber disc will work, but you'd need to cut certain thickness from the ring
> of the pressure plate."
> ...


? Jody


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

is 3rg gear the most common? ive heard of an incident with a GTiR transplant with a SR20 gearbox and that was also 3rd gear.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes, it's common.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

*back to clutches...*



1fastser said:


> *Would the HD pressure plate combined with the ACT 6-puck hold 450 HP? I expect to be in the low 400HP range and I already have an ACT HD and SS disc from my previous setup.
> 
> I talked with Clutchnet about the fiber/kevlar disc in conjunction with the ACT HD pressure plate and they said, "Fiber disc will work, but you'd need to cut certain thickness from the ring of the pressure plate."
> 
> ...


Also, I didn't notice a 6-puck with *sprung hub* on the ACT website, do they make one...where did I see this, AdvancedClutch?

Thanks for the info...Jody


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

P11GT said:


> *is 3rg gear the most common? ive heard of an incident with a GTiR transplant with a SR20 gearbox and that was also 3rd gear. *


Are you talking about taking a 3rdgear from a Gti-r tranny and putting into a fwd version?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ITR_KILLR said:


> *i bought the drive shaft shop st 3 axles/hubs for use w/ my Incon, but that was because i've had axle troubles w/ just my T25 *


i think i have decided on the INCON BB37 turbo from JGY. is it worth the $1600? ive been waiting for someone to get on this forum that actually has experienced one.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

*stick to the thread please...*

Suckit, I believe he's talking about a GTi-R motor swap using an FWD SR tranny.

Anyone have info related to the thread or the question I posted?

Jody


----------

